# intrax 1.8" lowering springs



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

Woundering if anyone can tell me anything about them good/bad ?
What there worth ?
If NX 2000 intrax 1.8" lowering springs will fit on my 91 B-13 sentra ?
Also will 91 S-13 240SX springs or struts fit my car ?
Thanks for your help...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

1.I hear bad about them.I guess H&R make a good spring.If you only want sprinngs
2.like $100 on Ebay I think(i dunno)
3.They will fit.
4.No B is B,S is S


----------

